# Malaguena-Do You Want Some Inspiration



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I"ve always thought he was one of the very best.

[YOUTUBE]lxDQQDF6j0Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

/standing O

Loved his right hand in that vid. I'd seen him a ton on TV, from the early 70's to maybe mid-80's or so. My mom was a big c&w fan, so we watched all the Hee Haws, Glen Campbell's, etc. Like you, always thought he was an amazing player.


----------

